#ubuntu-uds-community-1 2013-11-07
<confuseABC> hi anyone know the channel of ubuntu channel for question&help?
<AlbertoSN> Hi!
<AlbertoSN> I wanted to ask something.
<AlbertoSN> In the vUDS, do you need to have Google's Hangouts plug-in installed to participate?
#ubuntu-uds-community-1 2013-11-09
<f-jack> Hello
#ubuntu-uds-community-1 2013-11-10
<Moony22> hmm
